# Holly Grange, Newport (IOW), January 2018



## mookster (Jan 29, 2018)

I was recently invited over to the Isle of Wight for a look around a couple of absolutely stonking vehicle graveyards/collections, which may make an appearance on here at some point - but of course it'd be rude to not fit in a little explore as well. The island has more to offer as well so you can bet I'll be going back pretty soon.

Holly Grange was a large residential property but it's last use was as a training centre for staff at the adjacent (and equally closed, although for not nearly as long) HMP Camp Hill. HMP Camp Hill is sadly nigh on inaccessible being pretty much sandwiched between two other active prisons and with the entire area covered with about a million CCTV cameras.

This place is seriously gone, with only the ground floor accessible. Easily one of the most decayed buildings I've stepped foot in. Luckily there is no basement, just a solid concrete base beneath the ground floor level which is lucky as the entire thing would have fallen in by now. It was just a quick poke around, we snapped a few photos and got out. The highlight was of course the floating toilet which raised a giggle from everybody I was with.




















































Thanks for looking ​


----------



## HughieD (Jan 29, 2018)

Good stuff Mook. Love the "hanging toilet" pic!


----------



## Brewtal (Jan 29, 2018)

Oh that’s beautiful! Yeah I’m with Mr D, the hanging toilet is lovely!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 29, 2018)

I think I'm going to go for ..... Yep, the hanging toilet. That place is just about collapsing, I cannot imagine if this was a fine home at one time.


----------



## JSivier (Feb 4, 2018)

Wow, We used to play ghost hunt & tell horror stories in this house as kids, 20+ years ago. Very very surprised it's still standing!!


----------



## UrbanChaser (Jul 21, 2022)

Did you ever post the vehicle Graveyards/ collections on here? They sound very interesting


----------



## Emol123 (Aug 12, 2022)

mookster said:


> I was recently invited over to the Isle of Wight for a look around a couple of absolutely stonking vehicle graveyards/collections, which may make an appearance on here at some point - but of course it'd be rude to not fit in a little explore as well. The island has more to offer as well so you can bet I'll be going back pretty soon.
> 
> Holly Grange was a large residential property but it's last use was as a training centre for staff at the adjacent (and equally closed, although for not nearly as long) HMP Camp Hill. HMP Camp Hill is sadly nigh on inaccessible being pretty much sandwiched between two other active prisons and with the entire area covered with about a million CCTV cameras.
> 
> ...


----------



## Emol123 (Aug 12, 2022)

mookster said:


> I was recently invited over to the Isle of Wight for a look around a couple of absolutely stonking vehicle graveyards/collections, which may make an appearance on here at some point - but of course it'd be rude to not fit in a little explore as well. The island has more to offer as well so you can bet I'll be going back pretty soon.
> 
> Holly Grange was a large residential property but it's last use was as a training centre for staff at the adjacent (and equally closed, although for not nearly as long) HMP Camp Hill. HMP Camp Hill is sadly nigh on inaccessible being pretty much sandwiched between two other active prisons and with the entire area covered with about a million CCTV cameras.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hayman (Aug 13, 2022)

Brewtal said:


> Oh that’s beautiful! Yeah I’m with Mr D, the hanging toilet is lovely!


This reminds me of the outside loo for use by gardeners who used to work in the kitchen garden or grounds at my main childhood home. It had the usual for the 1880s cast iron cistern on the wall above the s*itter on the loo. But after 70 years what once held the cistern and its load of water securely attached to the wall was no longer so strong. One day I pulled the chain a bit too hard. The cistern and the lead pipe to it came down around me. Alas, all went with the building of houses where the kitchen garden was.


----------



## Sarah Waldock (Aug 14, 2022)

the hanging loo is a testament to the plumber who put it in - that's well attached to the wall!


----------

